# Before marriage



## Islandtimes (11 mo ago)

My wife had many lovers before marriage, she has shared the details with me, I get excited hearing about them


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

So, what's the next step? you watching her getting reamed by other dudes, then you cleaning her out?


----------



## Islandtimes (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> So, what's the next step? you watching her getting reamed by other dudes, then you cleaning her out?


That’s kind of gross


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Islandtimes said:


> That’s kind of gross


It's not "kind" of gross, BUT GROSS. Men that get turn-on on hearing their woman's sexual exploits, eventually get bored of it, and it doesn't excite them as much as before, and move on to more deviant things like what I just asked you, because there's always a next step. Cuckolding probably for you?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

More brutal responses to risqué threads.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

You are a ****, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Studies show the more sexual partners a woman had had the harder it is to pair bond. The study also showed a correlation between high number of sexual partners and infidelity and marital satisfaction. 

Anything under 5 was preferred.


----------



## Islandtimes (11 mo ago)

thunderchad said:


> Studies show the more sexual partners a woman had had the harder it is to pair bond. The study also showed a correlation between high number of sexual partners and infidelity and marital satisfaction.
> 
> Anything under 5 was preferred.


My wife had way more than 5


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Islandtimes said:


> My wife had way more than 5


Sounds like you are all good with that. Did you come here for anything other than telling us your wife was promiscuous?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

thunderchad said:


> Studies show the more sexual partners a woman had had the harder it is to pair bond. The study also showed a correlation between high number of sexual partners and infidelity and marital satisfaction.
> 
> Anything under 5 was preferred.


This concept needs to have its own thread for discussion. 

This is kind of a current narrative by some red pill pundits like Richard Cooper and Rolli Tomassi, but what is the reality behind this narrative?

Who is doing these “studies”? Religious groups? Anti feminist groups? Conservative groups?

And what is actually being damaged here?

Is it actually harder for a woman to “bond” with a man if she’s had multiple partners or is she just less likely to put up with a man’s bull crap when she knows she can have other options.

Is a woman’s actual ability to bond and be with a man being damaged? 

Or is a man’s ability to BS and keep a woman out of his league tied down by making her think she can’t do any better that is actually being damaged. 

These are the questions you need to be asking yourself when you’re watching Richard Cooper videos. 

If Richard Cooper is so rich and awesome. Why is he spending hours and hours a day making videos and podcasts whining and moaning about how promiscuous are and what high standards women have instead of jetsetting around the world with all these Virgin Swedish Swimsuit Models he thinks he should have??


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I think the studies are more interesting and more informative than the talking heads.









The Road to Infidelity Passes Through Multiple Sexual Partners


The old joke starts with “How do you get to Carnegie Hall?” and ends with the sage words, “Practice, practice, practice.” It is advice that appears to apply to people who want to engage in—or prevent—marital infidelity. People who are sexually unfaithful to their marriage partners “practice”...




ifstudies.org













Does Sexual History Affect Marital Happiness?


The 1960s changed premarital sex. Prior to the sexual revolution, unmarried heterosexual sex partners tended to marry each other (sometimes motivated by a shotgun pregnancy); in more recent decades, first sex usually does not lead to marriage. Figure 1 shows how the odds of having only one...




ifstudies.org





These are not the ones I read previously but just an example from a quick google search.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> This concept needs to have its own thread for discussion.
> 
> This is kind of a current narrative by some red pill pundits like Richard Cooper and Rolli Tomassi, but what is the reality behind this narrative?
> 
> ...


I'll have to do some digging but I've read a study that showed certain hormones are released at a reduced rate following sex in those with any partners.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

But I'm pretty sure OP is yet another man w/ a cuckold fantasy. Next we'll get the "she told me she wants to sleep with other guys" post and then finally the "she did it and now I'm sad" post.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I was hopeful that "excited" meant "agitated" to the OP. Really hopeful about that.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'll have to do some digging but I've read a study that showed certain hormones are released at a reduced rate following sex in those with any partners.


Ok but my point is we need to at least try to utilize a little critical thinking whenever we hear these supposed red pill “statistics” and ask ourselves where they came from and what is actually taking place out in the real world and in real world applications.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I was hopeful that "excited" meant "agitated" to the OP. Really hopeful about that.


Oh no, make not mistake. he meant "excited" all the way.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Just look at the positive side of this. In six months we will have another thread that the sex has stopped, she is always working late, why are there so many Motel 6 charges to the account, and he will wonder why her love valley looks and feels like an old catchers mitt.

Forum security folks lol. Can't have a forum without new material.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

thunderchad said:


> But I'm pretty sure OP is yet another man w/ a cuckold fantasy. Next we'll get the "she told me she wants to sleep with other guys" post and then finally the "she did it and now I'm sad" post.


Could be. 

Or maybe he’s a 14 year old having a good laugh at the grown ups on a marriage site.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Harsh crowd 🤦‍♂️ 
Not saying you're wrong tho
Maybe he meant to register on one of the hotwife sites and got mixed up.
To each his own I guess.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

What do y'all think about watching other dudes bang your wife? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't mind watching other dudes bang YOUR wife. anything else is fighting words.



Edit:
This was said in jest. Wives should not bang anyone other than husbands period. But again, to each his/her own I suppose.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I don't mind watching other dudes bang YOUR wife. anything else is fighting words.


You can watch us bang only onlyfans for the low price of $9.99 a month.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> You can watch us bang only onlyfans for the low price of $9.99 a month.


"The Thunderchad Triad" I guess.

The check is in the mail.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> "The Thunderchad Triad" I guess.


No triads. I don't share.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Boy this thread has gone downhill fast.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Islandtimes said:


> My wife had many lovers before marriage, she has shared the details with me, I get excited hearing about them





Islandtimes said:


> My wife had way more than 5



I really don't see a question. 

In theory, while dating and before marriage the two of you discussed past sex partners to some degree and agreed on if it would matter in your relationship. Hopefully, before you married the two of you shared your dreams and expectations as to what marriage meant to each of you. In an ideal world the two of you in your discussions about marriage expectations would have discussed boundaries. 

So the number of past sex partners should not be an issue for you or for anyone else unless it is causing a problem.

Of course as others are pointing out the problem (or opportunity) could be to make money off of this through some kind of pay channel.

Good bye and good luck.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Boy this thread has gone downhill fast.


Was it ever uphill???


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Islandtimes said:


> My wife had many lovers before marriage, she has shared the details with me, I get excited hearing about them


What's your reasons for this initial post?


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Nobody has asked for actual numbers yet.

Who will go first...?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Could be.
> 
> Or maybe he’s a 14 year old having a good laugh at the grown ups on a marriage site.


This is my bet.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

How many lovers has she had? Tell us the details!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Is school out this week?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

thunderchad said:


> I think the studies are more interesting and more informative than the talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with these statistical studies is that they aren't true for everyone. They may apply to some degree to a majority, but there are plenty for whom the number of prior partners makes no difference, or can even improve bonding, fidelity, and marital happiness. That's because not everyone is the same psychologically. Yes, it can be wise to take the statistics into account when making decisions, but it is even more important to understand you own nature and that of a potential long term partner to evaluate what is applicable to you.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Islandtimes said:


> My wife had many lovers before marriage, she has shared the details with me, I get excited hearing about them


Congratulations. Thanks for telling us!

I'm having Pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

hairyhead said:


> Nobody has asked for actual numbers yet.
> 
> Who will go first...?


Wait, wait. Let's bet first. 

Ova' Unda - 50?


----------



## pippo (Jan 12, 2022)

thunderchad said:


> Studies show the more sexual partners a woman had had the harder it is to pair bond. The study also showed a correlation between high number of sexual partners and infidelity and marital satisfaction.
> 
> Anything under 5 was preferred.


Who ever said that "pair bonding" is a natural state form H. Sapiens? I take it by pair bonding you mean strict monogamy(?). Please show such evidence that pair bonding is a necessary trait for H Sapiens.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Wait, wait. Let's bet first.
> 
> Ova' Unda - 50?


Judging his syntax I guess he is from a relatively strict society so well under 50.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

hairyhead said:


> Judging his syntax I guess he is from a relatively strict society so well under 50.


If that strict society you are referring to is Jr High, I would agree with you.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

thunderchad said:


> I think the studies are more interesting and more informative than the talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything from a faith-based conservative organization is not going to be legitimate science or statistics. 

However as I said in my earlier post, I think this topic is worth of a discussion and thread of it's own. 

This particular thread is a farce IMHO and if the OP does not come back with any legitimate questions or concerns, it's pointless to have any meaningful discussions here. 

Repost this in it's own thread for further discussion if you want to make a point.


----------



## GG1061 (Apr 20, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> It's not "kind" of gross, BUT GROSS. Men that get turn-on on hearing their woman's sexual exploits, eventually get bored of it, and it doesn't excite them as much as before, and move on to more deviant things like what I just asked you, because there's always a next step. Cuckolding probably for you?


My spouse (2nd marriage) wanted to know my body count and wanted to know details about the nature of those relationships. Told me they had a sense of pride that others wanted me. Although nothing too sexually graphic was discussed they said it turned them on to talk about it. I expected the exact opposite and as hesitant to talk about it. Conversely, they take pride in the fact the haven’t had anyone except me.


----------

